
Show HN: A Chrome Extension that lets you edit your tweets, finally - simpleshadow
https://blurt.app/@coreygwin/edit-your-tweets-finally/5b4f321be835df00f38e354f
======
jonathan-kosgei
How does this actually work?

~~~
imauld
Looks like it deletes the tweet and replace it with a new corrected version.

